

Brijit: A Digg For Dead-Tree Media - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/brijit-a-digg-for-dead-tree-media/

======
zetatios
Interesting site. Happens to link to most of my favorite print magazines, and
the dual of 'theissue.com's focus on blog posts.

